# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Анализ торрент-клиента Zona на принадлежность к классу потенциально нежелательных программ

## CyberWriter

Компания Destiny Media обратилась к информационно-аналитическому центру в области информационной безопасности Anti-Malware.ru для проведения экспертизы торрент-клиента Zone и схемы его распространения на предмет её потенциальной опасности для пользователей сети Интернет.
подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Проанализировали этот торрент-клиент. Ничего вредоносного там не нашлось. Было пару моментов, которые нарушали лучшие практики (уязвимая Java ставилась принудительно, например), но по состоянию на 16.06 все это исправлено.

Теперь Zona полностью чистая, придраться не к чему.

http://www.anti-malware.ru/Threats_A.../Zona_analysis

----------

